# Norton Security Auto protect deaktivieren ausgegraut



## SiLAnceR (23. Oktober 2016)

Hallo miteinander,

ich nutze Windows 10 und habe Norton Security installiert. Wie der Titel schon sagt, kann ich Auto Protect nicht deaktivieren.
Was könnte das sein?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## pelektrik09 (25. Oktober 2016)

Ich würde empfehlen Norton zu löschen xD Falls du viel downloadest würde ich dir GData/Kaspersky empfehlen ansonsten den Windowsdefender, da die Virenhersteller immer am längeren Hebel sitzen egal welches Programm du hast. Wäre natürlich anders wenn du ein Linux/Unix - Betriebssytem benutzen würdest.


----------



## pelektrik09 (25. Oktober 2016)

Dein Problem ist wohl bekannt.

Siehe: Auto-Protect not working and won't Fix Now | Norton Community


----------



## SiLAnceR (25. Oktober 2016)

Hallo und vielen Dank schon mal. Ich verstehe es nicht. Norton meckert, dass eine Schutzanalyse aussteht und er einen Neustart benötigt. Das behebt das Problem aber auch nicht.
Einige haben geschrieben, dass das App Center von Gigabyte das Problem verursacht. Ich hab aber ein MSI Board und kein App Center.
Möchte eigentlich Norton schon behalten.


----------



## pelektrik09 (25. Oktober 2016)

Hast du schon eine Neuinstallation vorgenommen?


----------



## SiLAnceR (25. Oktober 2016)

Jap, sogar der Norton Kundendienst war per Remote drauf. Ging kurz, jetzt derselbe scheiss. Komischerweise springt Norton an, wenn ich ein cr#c#k Archiv öffne.
Nur das autoprotect ausgegraut ist irritiert mich. Auch der Defender lässt sich nicht deaktivieren.
Ich glaub ich installiere den Kapersky.


----------



## pelektrik09 (25. Oktober 2016)

Wäre wohl das Beste xD. Ich mag Norton nicht, da die ziemlich zwielichtige Geschäfte mit Drittanbietern machen und bei Neuinstallationen von Freeware hat man oft Norton dabei, wenn man nicht die Häckchen rausnimmt. Mit deiner Hardware wäre Linux wahrscheinlich auch keine Wahl, obwohl inzwischen mit dem neuen Kernel AMD Grafikkarten gut laufen.


----------

